# torn elbow tendons part2



## ken Sass (Oct 27, 2016)

saw the orthopedic surgeon today. rt elbow tricep tendon is mostly gone. left is 1/3 gone options are quit lifting and live with it or cut them and be back in the gym in may, compete maybe in oct.  16 nov  is the surgery date, they need to find a cadaver tendon in case mine are to shredded. 4-6 weeks in a cast then do the left 2 weeks later.


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 27, 2016)

That's rough Ken. I'm sorry hear its that bad, but you have to have it done. It will be a long while before your 100% but it will definitely be worth it.

You wont regret it. Better then just quitting.

I'm confused on the surgery date though? Do I just not see it?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 27, 2016)

Ken good luck with your upcoming surgeries.  Here's to good results and a successful recovery for you.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 27, 2016)

I guess you can rule out "quit lifting"..lol, and do the procedure, if it's financially something that can work for ya. Seems like a guy who likes to lift like yourself it would be tough to be out of the game.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 27, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> That's rough Ken. I'm sorry hear its that bad, but you have to have it done. It will be a long while before your 100% but it will definitely be worth it.
> 
> You wont regret it. Better then just quitting.
> 
> I'm confused on the surgery date though? Do I just not see it?



His surgery is this October. Could be back on the gym by next may and compete by next October is what he was saying. 

Get it done ken. Its only a half of a year of your life. You'll be back before u know it


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 27, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> That's rough Ken. I'm sorry hear its that bad, but you have to have it done. It will be a long while before your 100% but it will definitely be worth it.
> 
> You wont regret it. Better then just quitting.
> 
> I'm confused on the surgery date though? Do I just not see it?


16 nov, i fixed my post


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 27, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> His surgery is this October. Could be back on the gym by next may and compete by next October is what he was saying.
> 
> Get it done ken. Its only a half of a year of your life. You'll be back before u know it



16 nov so about 3 weeks


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2016)

Do what you need to do Ken, shit happens to the best of them.

I maybe able to help you out with the cadaver thing. We just need to track down an ex-girlfriend of mine, get her on her back and let me put me pp her. BOOM! Cadaver!


----------



## DF (Oct 28, 2016)

Jeezus Kenny!  You are fukd the hell up!

Hope all goes well buddy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2016)

6 months in the span of your 85 years you have lived will be a blink of an eye.  Get it done Kenny.  Good luck man.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 28, 2016)

i will try and get pics of surgery for all you who dig blood lol


----------

